# A little bit of news!



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

The man from del monte - he said yeah!!!!!!    

We are approved!!!! Can't quite believe it... just doesn't feel real but it's starting to sink in!   

Panel was quite an experience... they had the auditors in so were being extra thorough!!!   but we apparently came across v.well and they said yes!!!!  

Here's to finding our family!
(and to opening the fizz... first bottle just opened!)

thank you all for your support on our journey so far!
Lots of love to all
Sarah & DH
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Sarah & DH
   ​


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

WELL DONE - here's hoping you have a little one matched to you soon.

RLH


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

congratulations - lets hope your wait is a short one!!

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Tibbelt

I am so happy for you, hope your wait to get match is a quick one

Take care, enjoy your celebrations 

Love

crazybabe


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Sarah - Im so chuffed for you and DH. Congratulations to you both..  

Love Bronte xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations hope your wait is a short one.
Sarah


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

well done, hope it all goes through quickly for you - you'll never forget today - it's the start of the rest of your lives


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo  

 on being approved 

xxx


----------



## Tinks2 (Apr 22, 2006)

Amazing news - well done you, enjoy every second.
Lots of love
Laura Goose xxxx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sarah


great news, FANTASTIC, so good luck for the next step and I wish you get your LO as quick as possible. That little one will be a lucky to have you and your DH as parents!!

Steph


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!

Hope your wait is a short one.
Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WELL DONE 
enjoy the bubbles 

kj x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS.....you'll be a mummy & daddy so soon....xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Sarah - it's not "a little bit of news" it's a huge bit of news!!!

Well done you - many, many, many congratulations what a massive hurdle achieved.                 

How many children and what ages are you approved for? Roll on a speedy and perfect match.

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations to the mummy and daddy to be!   

  

love jo x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!!      
Enjoy the fizz  

Hope you dont have to wait too long


----------



## SarW (Jun 26, 2006)

Many many congratulations Sarah! That's wonderful news!    

Have fun celebrating! After waiting so long you must be over the moon.  

X


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

That's great news hunny.  I'm so happy for you.    

I hope the wait is a short one...     

Love Boomy xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Great news, i knew you would do it..

What a feeling

Made up for you both

Cheese xxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

[fly]HOOOOORAH![/fly]

Kay xxx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

How Tibbelt

That is GREAT         

I bet you are both beaming with joy. Hope you enjoyed the fizz.  

Hope you get matched very soon.

Nefe
xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

well done sarah and dh.

congrats to you both. you so deserve it.

sam
xxxx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Great news for you at last..... celebrations... yeah!!!  Hope your wait will be a short one!!!

Exxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations. Lets hope for a quick match.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Sarah and DH,


OMG, Im so happy for you both, Huge Congrats


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say THANK YOU all for the lovely messages!  Still can't quite believe it!    

lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------

